# Rigging New Smaller Lures?



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

Alright guys I figured this was the best place to post this question. To start me and my buddies don't usually get all the way to the blue water due to range constrictions, but we spend a lot of time 30-35 miles off of perdido pass, so we run into the occasional BFT, and Dolphin if we find some good weed lines, but we are mainly after anything that will bite. I just ordered a mixture of new baits to try out this year from almost alive lures (nothing like the works of art yall pull, but works for what we do, and easy on the wallet). got 2 chugger style lures, 2 jet heads, a couple bullet heads, and one semi-soft head, all with squid skirts in different colors also got a handfull of 5" birds and some bulb squid skirts. my question is about rigging them, i understand the leader and spacing the hook back with beads and what not, but are these all going to be mainly shotgun/surface style lures? is there any way to get these down further in the column without a downrigger? just mainly any rigging tips to try would be appreciated. Just got the itch to mess with the gear and want to rig em right the first time. keep in mind we dont have outriggers and usually run a 3-4 line spread. 

Sorry for the length just trying to answer all questions in post #1


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Most trolling lures like those run on or right under the surface. I like to run an Ilander/Ballyhoo combo on a 16oz trolling lead when I'm wahoo fishing as it gets it a little deeper under the prop wash. Best thing to do is pull your lures and see what they do, then set up your spread accordingly.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Maybe a planer with a 10-15ft leader going to the lure itself. Running that deep wont allow the lure have the "bubble" action you would see on the surface with a chugger, slant, or jet head.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I apologize to all who have read my posts stating the same thing..... you will always get the most bites if you fish with nothing but Islander / Ballyhoo combination. One of the reasons this combo is so successful I believe is because it does tend to stay in the water deeper and for longer stretches than pure marlin lures that are designed to blast to the surface with regularity... so your basic question has plenty of merit. 

I use heavy Cigar weights for Wahoo and otherwise keeping baited lures in the water and not just flopping around the surface. But, I can not say I have had much success with running pure squid lures below the surface without some kind of "attention getter" in front like a bird, a daisy chain, a squid bar or a chugger lure. 

Warning - don't deploy some on surface, some on weights, and some on planers - because I can guarantee you that "some will make others not work properly and turns and re-deployment become way too complicated. Keep it simple - pick a strategy and go with it... live bait down / slow troll on planers, or all squid on surface, or fast trolling for Wahoo with cigar weights. Go with one method and stick with it you will be more successful. 

As far as rigging any small lure, you want to make sure you use small enough tackle so the lure will swim as it is designed. I personally use mostly single hook rigs and set the hook at the very back of the skirt/squid. A small hook will surely catch big fish so long as it strong and quality hook - you want to launch all lures with total confidence. On a 8" lure, I might use a 11/0 stainless hook and rigged between with 200 # mono, always double crimped. I sharpen the hooks and paint them with 1 clean coat of nail polish - use the brand Sally's Hard and Nails fast dry, which keeps the hooks relatively sharp and prevents rusting. If I run over a log and see the nail polished chipped, then I know it requires sharpening on the fly. Try to use soft leader - I particularly like the brand Jankai - but its expensive. Use the lightest leader you can get away with - if you are no going to see anything but Dolphin and Tuna, go down to 100 or even 80# TRUST ME. If you are deeper and may encounter a blue or big hoo, then go to 150 #. Only use 300# and up for big lures / big fish ONLY. Smaller lures run best on really light tackle. And if the lure is working, it will catch more fish. 

Catch'em Up.

Matt


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

As Sniper said, most of those if not all lures are designed to run on the surface, no need to get them down. you can always use a trolling weight (like we use for wahoo baits), but I would just run them on the surface.

For a catch anything lure in the area you are describing, small spreader bars like the Best of Big Game bars are deadly on small tuna, bonito and dolphin.
http://bestofbiggame.com/SpreaderBars.html

Anytime I see YF I will put one out and they are awesome all around fish catcher 

Robert


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

When I pull trolling weight I also like to have a foot of wire in front of and behind the weight. That keeps toothy critters like Wahoo from biting my weight off. 


John


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

all above is good advice but none addressed the fact that no matter what you pull every boat is different... you need to drive your boat at the speed you will be trolling and watch you white water.... the lure is almost invisible IN the white water.... you may have to drop the lures further back than i do to get out of the propwash/white water for the best visibilty.. you can use a large planer with a rubber band as a down rigger..


----------

